# So the Fly12 is available now?



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Anybody try it yet?


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

No but I've ordered one. Been looking forward to this for a while. I've rather liked my Fly6.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I also have on order to pair up to my Fly6


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

Whats the battery life like? It says up to 10 hours but that's camera only and probably the lowest quality settings. I would be interested if it is somewhere around 6 hours with 1080p 30 FPS and some kind of pulsing light at the highest brightness.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I got mine today. I haven't had a chance to use it yet, other than to play around with it and set up the app.

Some early findings.



It feels well made (solid feel)
Nice packaging
Accessories are included (universal go-pro style mount, USB charging cable, 16GB Micro USB Card with a SDCard adapter for your laptop).
It's fairly bulky - going to take up some space on your handlbars
It's VERY heavy. I guess if you consider it's a 400 lumen light AND a 1080p camera, it's understandable, but yea, it's heavy
The Android APP is still not released (no iPhone?, no joy!)....
One a scale of 1-10, the usability (user friendliness) is about a 2 (at least as a beginner). Much like the Shimano cam, if you had one of those, you have to memorize a bunch of beep and colored LED light sequences to understand what is going on. It will probably get better once I've used it a bit.
The app looks nice, but it's not terribly user friendly either. I had some trouble with the dialogs closing before I could get the device name and password entered, and apparently this can only be done on the first connection - I haven't found a way to rename it or set a password in the menus - still digging
The "Alarm" function only works when the unit is connected to the phone - presumably via Bluetooth.. I mean, yea, having an alarm is nice, but if I have to be within 30' of my bike, I don't see that being all that useful.

I hope to bike commute tomorrow morning and will try to give it a first run. I'll report how that goes. Hopefully I won't need to test the 'Incident Mode'.. at least not in a real accident....

Edit to add:
Here is a link to the instruction manual. It will give you some idea of the 'usability' stuff I was talking about.
https://s3.amazonaws.com/cdn.freshd...6Vgadk=&response-content-type=application/pdf


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I just spent a little time getting it mounted on the bars. I'll try to take a picture and post it tomorrow.

I tried mounting on the GoPro adapter underneath my K-Edge Garmin Mount (converted to ELEMNT). It was an extremely tight fit (withing .5mm of back edge rubbing against the stem faceplate). This position was a no go.. at least for evaluation purposes. With it mounted upside down, you can't see the Status LED (it's on the 'top' of the unit). Additionally, because the back edge was right up against the stem faceplate, I couldn't get to the power or WiFi buttons to activate the thing.

So, I moved my ELEMNT over to the left side, off center, and used their provided mount on the right side, with it mounted above the bars just off center to the right. It's ginormous! But at least in this position I can get to the button to turn it off and on, and see the status LED.

I'm not a weight weenie.. far from it, and I'm not terribly averse to having stuff on my bars (i've ridden with my iPhone5 mounted there, and the ELEMNT, and a light)... but dang this thing is like having a small suitcase on my handlebars. It is going to take some getting used to for sure.


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

DCRainmaker's review is up as well: <cite class="_Rm">http://www.dcrainmaker.com/tag/cycliq-fly12</cite>


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I kickstarted it but decided not to use it, I gave it away.

Why?

Too heavy.

I'm waiting patiently for the next version to come out that'll be smaller/lighter. I understand about battery life and all but I also understand Moore's law. 

I have nothing else bad to say about it, it's a great piece of kit and they've done well. It's just too big/heavy for this guy.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Between no Android and the less-than-effusive review posted above, I'll pass. I still want to get a camera this year. This looks intriguing, with the caveat that it's not actually available to purchase.

Nikon Drops an Action Cam Unlike Any We've Seen | Outside Online


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

Unless it's 15 lbs the weight is a complete non-issue. A heavy front light will help balance out my rear rack and bag of clothes. 

I commute to/from work and it's basically my insurance policy. Especially since there was a guy on a bike that was hit and killed two days ago right on my route.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yup, I agree with you Neolithic. Weight won't be a factor in whether or not I use it. Especially on my daily commutes. 

Of course this isn't going to prevent you from being killed. It's obviously useful to you or your estate as evidence in proving fault (hopefully it's not yours).

I used mine this morning for my commute in. I'm still processing video to see how the overlay stuff works, but I did have a chance to review some of the video clips.

Mounting is going to be an issue for me. Right now I have it mounted on top of my bar, using the provided mount, just to the right of my stem. I moved my ELEMNT mount to the left side of the bar, which is it pretty far offset to the left side. Not ideal. Anyway, even with the ELEMNT to the left side and the Fly12 on the right side, the ELEMNT is still in the field of view by a considerable amount. The only way this is going to be resolved is by mounting it inverted under the ELEMNT, which means the buttons will be difficult to access, and there could be some conflicts with cables, especially on bikes with mechanical shifting (I rode a Di2 bike this morning).

A quick look at the video and I while I wouldn't say it blew me away, it's more than adquate for it's intended purpose. It's probably not something a professional video producer would want to use, but it's pretty good and definitely would make good 'evidence' as discussed earlier.

Once I have a chance to play around with the app, and get a video set up with the overlays, I'll post about that, and perhaps a link (if it's not too embarrasing  )


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

One more point about using bike video as evidence...

I was hit by a car last June, while riding on a MUT. It was definitely the drivers fault, although there were some confusing statements made by 'eyewitnesses' who stopped. 

When I hired a lawyer... one of the most experienced and prolific bicycle lawyers in the area, recommended by the major bike clubs, etc... He asked me if I had a camera on the bike when the incident happened. I told him I didn't. His response was curious... he said... "Good.. it can sometimes just cause more problems than it solves". I didn't ask him about this, but I took it to mean that if what is on the video doesn't correlate exactly with my official statements given to him and the police (and at trial if that happens) then it can actually damage my credibility, and bring doubt where there previously wasn't any....


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Apr 11, 2016)

Finally! I've been using the Fly6 for a couple-a-few weeks, now and definitely want the same for the front. I also run with a Lezyne front light and occasionally my GoPro but GoPro just isn't up to the task for this purpose with it's incredibly limited battery life. Replacing both with just one unit specifically designed for the bike is a win. I'm going to pull the trigger on this but I'm waiting till the Android app is out and experienced.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I've been playing with the video editing this afternoon, and have been having some trouble. I've attempted 4 or 5 times to edit a 5 minute video and add the strava overlay. Of my 5 attempts (each of which takes about 20-25 minutes), the app has crashed right at the end 3 times.... Once, the video finished, but the strava data was wrong (it wasn't updating as the ride progressed). The last try was a 3.5 minute video and had the same result (app crashed at the end - no video).

I gave up on the longer videos out of frustration decided to try a short 15 second segment. This worked, and I was able to publish the ride to youtube.

This is sans Tram Lines, but shows the Strava Overlay and the Map Overlay (the two things I'm most interested in). 

You can see my ELEMNT hogging up the camera on the right side. I'm going to move the Fly12 back under the Element mount when I get home tonight. It's really the only mounting option that's going to work for me. I'll just have to deal with the difficulty reaching the buttons and not seeing the LED to know it's on.






Obviously my issue is on my end... at least judging by what I'm seeing on youtube there are a ton of other longer videos being published. I'm using an iPhone 5s, and there is plenty of storage space available for these longer videos (760MB or so per file), so I'm not sure why it's crashing...

Edit: Having looked at that video several times now, I'm confused about the colored bars on underneath the HR and Watts data fields. The HR is full red at 158, but goes to one bar of green at 156. I guess it must scaling for just that short segment, which is totally useless. My max HR is about 170. In this video I'm somewhere around Z3/Z4 transition I think.

I also noticed the audio is kind of strange. The Fly12 is mounted on Enve carbon bars wwith the provided aluminum mount. It's transmitting some deep thudding sounds when I go over even smallish bumps. It will be interesting to see how the audio is when I ride on gravel and such. Thankfully, you can't hear me wheezing and gasping for breath ~


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Apr 11, 2016)

If I might suggest, contact Cycliq on their support site and open a ticket. I just had an anomaly with my new Fly6 stopping recording after a few segments. I went on their site and after searching the issue, opened a ticket explaining my problem. It was late evening here in PST time zone and fortunately that coincided with their Australian time zone work hours and they were back to me within an hour. By the time I went to bed, I had the fix and was able to try it the next day to confirm. Anyway, they have great tech support so don't be afraid to use it. I'd guess they're gearing up for it!


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'll definitely engage them, but for now, I think I have a theory about what might be causing the crashes and Strava data weirdness. 

I suspect that, based on the way the strava data is integrated into the video after the ride, that the video editor gets confused if the ride is paused along the way. I suspect it gets out of sync at that point. 

I'm going to experiment with this and see if I can confirm.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I was able to get another video with overlays to save. This one was about 2 minutes long. However any video I try to save that is longer than 3 min, the app crashes as before the video is saved. 

I searched their support site and found that at least one other person is having the same problem. The tech (Anthony) suggested they try a different Strava account (um.. no...), suggesting that some Strava accounts don't allow the data downloads. Well, if that was the case, the shorter videos wouldn't work. They also suggested to make sure the latest Strava app is installed on the device (I do, although I don't use the Strava app on the phone, I use the Elemnt to upload to Strava). Anyway, I fail to understand how the local Strava app has anything to do with the Cycliq app using Strava API's to pull data down from my linked account. 

Anyway, I created a ticket. I'll be interested to see what they have to say.

After playing around with this on the iPhone 5S (which I despise greatly) for several hours this afternoon and this evening, I really hope they develop an actual desktop computer application (presumably Windows and Apple based) for processing this video. It's just too time consuming and tedious to do this on the small screen. The Strava integration process is proprietary, so the overlays can't be done with 3rd party software. You *have* to use the iPhone to do it.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

You have to give them credit for responsive tech support, that's for sure...

Here is the response I got from them a few minutes ago...



cycliq.com support said:


> _Thanks for reaching out.
> 
> We are working on a few bugs that may be affecting some users using certain model iPhone from saving clips over 90 seconds. We will release an update as soon as we are confident we have solved the issues some users are experiencing.
> 
> ...




So at this point no Android app, and an iOS app that only functions on video clips shorter than 90 seconds (on some phones)... 


Yes, lets do hope that gets fixed very soon.. cuz... ugh...


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Here are the pictures I promised.

This shows the Fly 12 mounted underneath my Wahoo Elemnt using a gopro attachment on the bottom of a K-Edge XL Garmin Mount (with the ELEMNT insert). 

I apologize for the poor quality and blurryness. Phone pics blah blah blah...

Hopefully they convey how tight the back of the Fly 12 is to the stem faceplate. The power and wifi buttons are back there, and fairly hard to get to, and pretty much impossible to see.

What it doesn't show is that the status LED is on the bottom of the unit, where it can't be seen unless you are doing a handstand. Some of the early test units had a ring LED around the back of the unit that was visible from any direction. I guess they opted to not use that.. bummer..


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Apr 11, 2016)

Migen, thanks for all the useful info. 

Regarding the Fly12/Stem interface, do you own a GoPro by chance? If so, chances are you might have a mount extension in your pile of mount goodies. I'm thinking the shortest extension that is maybe 1" with 2 blades on one end, 3 on the other? Some will have a 90° orientation but there is one that is purely an extension. That might help drop your Fly12 just enough to get it away from the stem faceplate and make the buttons more accessible. You can buy the GoPro bits, too.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I considered it for a while to replace my version 1 Virb but it did not make the final cut yet. 

This is what I use while commuting; very basic but does the job and the price was certainly right.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't own a gopro, but I am looking around online for a mounting solution. Whatever it is, it needs to be rock solid due to this things weight. From what I've read, video quality suffers when there is vibration.

I'd also like to incorporate a quick release if possible.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Apr 11, 2016)

Migen21 said:


> I don't own a gopro, but I am looking around online for a mounting solution. Whatever it is, it needs to be rock solid due to this things weight. From what I've read, video quality suffers when there is vibration.
> 
> I'd also like to incorporate a quick release if possible.


This is the little dealy-bobber I was referring to. It works for stabilizing my GoPro Hero3+ Black so I think you could count on it working on a Fly12. But if not, it's not a huge investment.

Gopro Accessories Pivot Arm Assembly Extension Straight Joint Mount for Gopro Hero 4 3+ 3 2 1 SJ4000 SJ5000 3862510 2016 ? $1.99


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

So, after a few weeks of playing with my Fly12 and Fly6, I'm pretty much done with them. Relegated to collecting dust. 

I may give the fly12 another chance if they can come up with a functional application that will incorporate the strava data overlays, but for now, I'll just go back to using my Shimano CM1000 when I want video, and use the VIRB Edit software and the ELEMNT .fit files for the overlays.

Here is a bullet list of my issues.

*Fly12*


Random shut offs. Seriously, I lost a couple of hours of a ride because it just shut off. The battery was fine. Plenty of storage space. Just four beeps, then it was off. Because it was mounted upside down I neither heard the beeps (was decending at about 20mph at the time too) or noticed the LED being off until I got home. If you are interested in using this for evidence in a liability case, it won't do you much good if it's off.


Video Quality. Yes, it's 1080p, and for just about anything you want to do it (youtube uploads, sharing with friends, etc..) it's fine, but again, if your main goal is to use this for video evidence to prove fault, or to identify a vehicle in a hit and run, it's not good enough. Of all of the videos I've recorded with it, I canonot read ANY license plates. Yes, you can get a general description of the vehicle, but license plates aren't going to happen.


Software issues. Well, simply put, their video processing is broken. If you just want the raw video, you can manually drag it to your computer and edit/merge, etc, but if you want data overlays, their software won't do that. I should caveat this by saying this *might* work for some people who have certain iDevices (not sure which ones, Cycliq won't say), but at a minimum it has to be a dual connected device (Wifi and Mobile Data). My old iPhone5s won't process any video longer than a minute or so. The Cycliq app crashes at the end of the processing (sometimes as long as 30 minutes. No video is created. I tried to use an iPad Mini that I borrowed from my sister, but the device *has* to have a mobile data connection to get the Strava data from the Strava API (WiFi is being used for the connection to the Fly12). So no dual connected mobile device, no strava overlays. And still no Android app either. I'm not an apple person. I have lots of Android devices to play with, but they are of no use to me with the Cycliq stuff.


Mounting challenges. Because the device is so big and heavy, it's difficult to mount it safely in any reasonable place. The only mount provided is the aluminum mount that goes on either side of your stem on the handlebars. I believe it's made my K-Edge (they sell one very similar at least). It's solid and sturdy, and does help reduce vibration to improve video quality. However, if you are like me and don't want that large contraption on top of your handlbars, you are pretty much screwed. You *can* hang it off of the bottom of a garmin mount, but I don't suggest it for two reasons. One, the vibration is going to reduce your video quality, and two, it is difficult to manipulate the buttons and impossible to see the status LED. They did make the unit compatible with the GoPro mount standards, which is great because there is so much stuff out there for them, but those little plastic mounts and extenders are just not sturdy enough to support the weight of the Fly12.


Buttons, Audio Beeps and LED. As mentioned earlier, the power and WiFi buttons on on the back of the unit, which, unless it's mounted on TOP of your handlebars, are going to be difficult to get to. They are also flat against the surface of the unit, making it hard to feel for them. And because they are black, the same color as the back of the unit, it's hard to see them even in good light. The LED is on top of the units case, and is flat against the surface. When it's green, it's hard to see in bright daylight, and if it's mounted upside down, you can't see it at all. Lastly, the audio beeps are difficult to hear when riding (traffic, wind noise, etc.. drown it out). This is important if you need to hear battery or space warnings, or, like in my case, the unit is randomly turning itself off. Mine has manually shut off 3 or four times now, and I haven't heard the beeps at all until I went back and watched the video. You could hear them on the video right before it shut off.


*Fly6*
I have fewer complaints about the fly6. Generally speaking it does what it's supposed to do. Once you have it set up, it's fairly easy to use, and if your intention is just to use it for evidence video, and leave it running all the time, then it's probably fine. 



It doesn't have any app configuration. Even something as simple as setting the time has to be done by plugging it in to a computer and manually editing a file, then rebooting. Not something that has to be done often, but if the time is not set correctly, it could hinder using the video for finding hit and run drivers, etc..


Lower video quality. It's 720p, which is fine for general purposes, but not for reading license plates.


Broken mounting straps. Within the first week I had broken two mounting straps. This is just normal use, wrapping them around a 27.2mm seat post. I followed their directions exactly (although I'm not sure it helped). I'm pretty sure they knew this was an issue as they provided two spares in the box.

I did find a workaround for the Fly 12 garmin data overlay problem. 

I randomly dragged a video from my Friday extended commute home and imported it into Garmin VIRB Edit, and then imported the corresponding .fit file that I manually copied from the Wahoo ELEMNT. Once both were imported, it was a 5 minute job to create a 'dashboard' showing some interesting numbers. Everything seemed sync up fine (note that the devices must have their time set accurately for this to work). 

Here is a random 5 minute video (warning BOREDOM ALERT!)






One last thing I'd like to mention, and this is not just me talking out my rear end. 

One of the reasons I was interested in these devices is because I was hit by a car last summer. The driver was at fault, and it wasn't really in dispute, although there were several conflicting witness statements that said she was stopped and I ran into her (not really possible in this case). Anyway, I thought it would be good to have this kind of video camera running on my bike just in case something like this happens again, I'll have irrefutable evidence that she pulled out and hit me. 

However! After discussing it with my lawyer, it's not quite that simple. He explained to me that having a video of all of your bicycle riding for the hours leading up to an incident is very likely to hurt you in a trial where a judgement may be negotiated. He said because ALL of the video on the camera has to be turned over to the opposing lawyers, they are going to pick through every minute of it and tally how many traffic offenses and unsafe acts you committed leading up to the incident. If you stop at every stop sign, signal every turn, merge safely, never speed on the MUT, etc... you might be ok, but if you are like normal people, and roll through stops and dart across lanes to avoid a busy intersection, or whatever, they are going to use that to suggest you might not be the safest cyclist, and perhaps get a judgement reduced, or possibly even be cited yourself. 

Of course if your are involved in a hit and run, having the video might be the bit of evidence law enforcement needs to identify the driver, which is obviously a good thing for you. 

Anyway, just some stuff to consider.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Apr 11, 2016)

Very disappointed to see your less-than-happy report. I think your observations need to find their way to Cycliq. I really like my Fly6 and have been chompin' at the bit to see the Fly12 get rolling and I wouldn't bat an eye to throw down the coin on it...until I saw this. You bring up some very valid concerns and at this point, I'm not excited about being a $350 Guinea Pig.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Migen21 said:


> I'll have irrefutable evidence that she pulled out and hit me.
> 
> However! After discussing it with my lawyer, it's not quite that simple. He explained to me that having a video of all of your bicycle riding for the hours leading up to an incident is very likely to hurt you in a trial where a judgement may be negotiated. He said because ALL of the video on the camera has to be turned over to the opposing lawyers, they are going to pick through every minute of it and tally how many traffic offenses and unsafe acts you committed leading up to the incident. If you stop at every stop sign, signal every turn, merge safely, never speed on the MUT, etc... you might be ok, but if you are like normal people, and roll through stops and dart across lanes to avoid a busy intersection, or whatever, they are going to use that to suggest you might not be the safest cyclist, and perhaps get a judgement reduced, or possibly even be cited yourself.
> 
> Anyway, just some stuff to consider.


It's interesting you say this as I have wondered about that myself. I don't often take my camera with me on the bike but last time I did I was nearly taken out by a guy overtaking on a blind corner on the wrong side of the road and nearly hitting a car coming the other way. Guy was driving like a maniac and clearly knew the road so I decided to take a still shot of the overtake and a section of video to the police. Well they were pretty interested in it and looks like it may go to court, but it got me thinking about what other stuff I had on Youtube etc and on the full piece of footage (where I know I went way over the speed limit at one point) and wondered if it could be used against me even though the guy in the car was being a complete idiot. Also makes me wonder what evidence is on Strava etc if someone was inclined to go looking and make an issue of it.


----------



## Andrew Hagen (Dec 28, 2013)

Migen21 said:


> I may give the fly12 another chance if they can come up with a functional application that will incorporate the strava data overlays, but for now, I'll just go back to using my Shimano CM1000 when I want video, and use the VIRB Edit software and the ELEMNT .fit files for the overlays.
> 
> 
> Here is a bullet list of my issues.
> ...







Migen21 said:


> Anyway, just some stuff to consider.



Hi there Migen21 - I like to address your post and add some context. Firstly, I want to thank you (and the other readers who have invested in our products) for supporting our company. We are a relatively small company trying to make products that provide great value and that suit the needs of most cyclists. We started the company to provide a solution for cyclists because of an incident that happened to my co-founder when he was cycling by himself. We did not have any experience in designing or developing consumer products however we felt strongly enough about wanting to address the safety needs for us as cyclists that we forged ahead to create Fly6 and now, Fly12.


Designing, manufacturing, supporting and iterating products is not easy, not fast and not without it's challenges. With all that said, we really love what we do and work very hard to bring out the best products we can given the resources available to us.


While it is great for you to share your thoughts and experience in these forums (that is what they are for) it is challenging for us to address them unless you let us know what they are. We have a friendly and responsive support team that is there to hear your issues and address them. We stand by our products and want to make sure every customer is happy with their investment. It's very simple to go to our support page (cycliq.com/support) and create a support ticket so our team can help you out. Our team is too small to check every forum in every country for issues and it was only by chance that I saw this thread today!


If I may, I'd like to have a quick go at addressing your points although I can't guarantee a thorough solution as our support team is best equiped to do that for you and recommend you create a support ticket with them as well. I should say as well, there are many, many variables that could affect some of the issues. Eg, smartphone type, version, firmware as well as which firmware you have on your Fly12 and what settings you have.


Random shut offs: When the battery is fully charged, the device will not shut off randomly. There are a number of reasons why the device will shut off and they are designed by us.
1. if the unit has sat idle for more than 15 minutes, it will shut off to conserve the battery. You can toggle this feature on or off via the iPhone app (and Android app shortly).
2. if the battery is getting too low, the camera will turn off (with the four beeps) however it will allow you to have the light on for another 90 minutes (so as to get you home if you are in the dark). 
3. Incident protection mode can be engaged if the device is tilted over more than 60 degrees for more than 5 seconds. This assumes you have had a major incident and will give three quick beeps, then shut off the device in 30 minutes. This is to ensure the device does not loop over the incident that just happened...protecting the footage for later use with the police or insurance company.


From what you described, it sounds like your Fly12 shut down because the battery was either not fully charged before your ride or had depleted (because you went on a super long ride). It should be noted, Fly12 has a high capacity battery (4400mHa) which requires a long charge to fill it up. If you use a wall charger it will charge faster than a computer USB charger. I could be wrong here but a chat with our support team should resolve this pretty quickly and provide you with the latest firmware if you need it.


Video Quality: Fly12 records in two streams (just like GoPro). One is in HD and at a resolution and frame rate you can select and one is in very low resolution so you can review videos on your iPhone for editing on the fly. If you reviewed the footage on your computer and watched one of the low resolution versions of the footage then yes, you would be very underwhelmed. However the high definition version is actually very good. Of course I could show you a video where we rode with a Fly12 and a GoPro (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuYi-cZbmd8) but you might not believe it so check out this You Tube video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34BMnD0n6t8) that a customer posted and select the highest resolution then pause it along the way and you can see all the number plates even after YouTube has compressed/changed the video. The message here is that Fly12 footage is pretty amazing and if you are not getting that then there might be some other issue that we can help you with. Again, there are so many variables such as what software you are using and what computer specs you have...all these things can affect the outcome. If the unit itself is not working properly, we will fix or replace it for you.


Software Issues: We have invented the only way to overlay your Strava metrics onto a video shot with Fly12. It does work and a simple search on YouTube for Fly12 & Strava (https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Fly12+strava) shows you all the people using this feature and sharing it. Yes, it only works on iPhone at the moment but Android users will have an app shortly that works for them. It works every time for me and I am using a nearly two year old iPhone 6. To get your Strava overlay, you need to be connected via wifi to your Fly12 while your mobile data grabs the information for that ride from Strava. This can also work on iPads where you have a mobile data service. So, if you are not an Apple person, you will not be able to do this until we release the Android app (which is getting very close to being ready for release). So it sounds like the software issue here is not with our device but compatibility which we are about to resolve with a release of the Android app. The crashing of the app for extended videos (2min+) is a known bug that we are working on.


I know you didn't mention these two features so I will here but Fly12 also has the ability to overlay 3-foot lines on the video showing you how close vehicles come to you while out on your ride as well as a bike alarm feature for when you pop into the coffee shop in case anyone wants to steal your bike (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lodZWW-PRMw). To learn how to set up your Strava metrics or the 3-foot tram lines we made this quick how-to video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i8hbK_5KcU) but of course, it is only for iPhone at the moment.


Mounting Issues: Fly12 comes with a mount that attaches to a 31.8mm handlebar (the majority standard) enabling you to safely and securely attach Fly12 either on top of or below your handle bar giving you the best quality footage as you mentioned. If top mounting is not your thing, then we suggest mounting it below the handle bar. Using our supplied mount the raised buttons are accessible because your Fly12 will be slightly offset to your head stem. Because we knew some of our customers might mount it upside down, we added audio alerts to keep you informed of what your Fly12 is doing. You can choose to have these alerts on or off via the iPhone app. We also included a volume range so you can make them louder if you can't here them at the standard setting.


You mentioned "Garmin Mount" which we don't supply. We have a handle bar mount and a tripod mount. We do not recommend you use Fly12 with any Garmin mounts.


As you can see, Fly12 has many features never provided before and we are very proud of what we have done so far. We also acknowledge that there are areas for improvement and are working on them as fast as we can. Again, I would ask that you create a support ticket to enable us to sort out any issues you have.


Fly6


App configuration: Fly6 does not have BlueTooth or WiFi like Fly12 does so it does not have any way to connect to an app. In our experience, having the time and date not set correctly, does not mean you can't use the footage for the police, the courts or insurance companies. The video is used to see what happened not when it happened. We have simple instructions available on our support page to guide you through this process.


Lower video quality: Yes, Fly6 has 720HD and 30fps which is lower than the default setting for Fly12. Seeing number plates brings in many variables. How far away is the vehicle, what are the lighting or weather conditions, speed of the moving objects and how rough was the road. All these things affect the ability to clearly see the number plates. Sometimes these variables prevent you from seeing the number plates but it would be do different if it were a GoPro or Garmin...it is the conditions, not the device.


You can see from watching this video (https://vimeo.com/145352097) that Fly6 will get number plates in a wide range of conditions and that sometimes the number plate is hard to read but in other times it is perfectly clear. In all the situations, Fly6 is doing the same thing...this means the conditions are what effects the ability to see the plates not the device. Fly6 is always recording the same way.


Mounting Straps: The straps are made from a tough rubber material and when applied correctly, will not just break. The most common cause for broken straps is when the customer is applying too much tension. They do not need to be too tight for the mount to be rock solid. As such, we created this quick video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWYmZ0QfOQA) to help and find that when our customers apply the correct method they never come back to us with the same issue. The trick is to apply an even tension that is not too tight. 


I hope this gives your a quick overview of the issues you mentioned. I would also like to add my thoughts to the use of the footage from a legal perspective.


As you can imaging, we get to hear of many cases where our cameras are used to help prosecute motorists. We have had many examples where the footage has helped claim insurance, issue infringements & warnings and even held up in court. Of course, we hear of even more people that are using it to film their kids & family having fun, riding with their friends, capturing epic scenery, getting chased by dogs, training with teams, race footage and of course boasting about wattage output using the Strava overlay by sharing it on social media.


At the end of the day, we have made these bicycle camera products to help provide a level of accountability for motorists that was not there before. Our hope is that more motorist become aware that cyclists now are sporting cameras which can make them accountable for their actions. When motorists know this, they will be less likely to throw a projectile at or buzz by us. This will actually make the roads safer for cycling - we know it is a huge endeavour and might take years to have an effect but that is not going to stop us from trying to make it happen.


Thanks for allowing me to respond and provide my thoughts the issues you mentioned. Again, I will recommend you create a support ticket which is where you will get the best support service from our awesome support team.


Thanks & ride safe
Andrew Hagen, Cycliq, CEO


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm relieved and appreciate seeing the post coming from the bossman. I love my Fly6 and the immediate service I received when i had a file corruption / faulty unit issue. Don't delete your video files on the SD Card, just let the camera overwrite them. Simple. Problem solved, lesson learned. As for Fly12? I don't do Apple. I won't do Apple. I continue to wait for the Android version but getting antsy. Second thoughts are setting in. Hopefully very soon.


----------



## Brickwall (May 8, 2016)

Have both 6 & 12 and overall i am very happy. My 1st Fly6 was a dud but the support team was 1st class.

Police have been impressed with with Fly12 in particular. Mine runs for a full 2hrs even with full power light running. Had none of the issues mentioned

Sent from my GT-I9507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Apr 11, 2016)

Brickwall said:


> Have both 6 & 12 and overall i am very happy. My 1st Fly6 was a dud but the support team was 1st class.
> 
> Police have been impressed with with Fly12 in particular. Mine runs for a full 2hrs even with full power light running. Had none of the issues mentioned
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9507 using Tapatalk


So you're running iOS?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'd be interested to hear more about why the police are happy with your purchase?


----------



## Brickwall (May 8, 2016)

Two drivers reported...both drivers interviewed...one warned and one infringed. Police said the footage was the clearest they had seen and allowed them to easily do what they needed to do...and even thanked me for submitting! 

Sent from my GT-I9507 using Tapatalk


----------

